# Painting PVC Piping Underwater *Solved*



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

pinkfloydeffect said:


> I have PVC pipes supporting my false bottem over the water. I want to spray paint them green but what will happen after long exposure to underwater? Should I clear coat it or shilack it? Is there something easyer to wrap around them liek a plant or I dont know. Any ideas?


Heres What I Mean (*PICTURE REMOVED*)


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

use Krylon spray paint for plastic. it will be fine.


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

mgamer20o0 said:


> use Krylon spray paint for plastic. it will be fine.


No clear or shilack just a few good coats of krylon plastic paint? Shuld I lightly sand the PVC? Thanks ~Peace


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

how do u make them sink?

I have some cut up for my loach tank, and I had to tie them on a huge boulder to keep them from floating.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

No need to sand, just give it a good wipe with a solvent (acetone, paint thinner, denatured alcohol, etc) to clean. The paint is specifically designed to meld with the surfaces. Do allow for plenty of curing time before you immerse the painted surfaces though. 

bigpow, there are (at least) two forms of standard schedule 40 pvc, one is a foam core, and the other is solid, you probably have the former, but instead need the latter.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

imeridian, thanks
didn't know there were more than one type of PVC.
I simply bought some remnants from Osh, one footers of black 2" tubes.
They float like no tomorrow!


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

bigpow said:


> how do u make them sink?
> 
> I have some cut up for my loach tank, and I had to tie them on a huge boulder to keep them from floating.


Well I mean I do have a rock pond thing on it and a granite stone as a waterfall, but I drilled a few holes in them at the bottem so the water fills them in to waterlevel.


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

imeridian said:


> No need to sand, just give it a good wipe with a solvent (acetone, paint thinner, denatured alcohol, etc) to clean. The paint is specifically designed to meld with the surfaces. Do allow for plenty of curing time before you immerse the painted surfaces though.
> 
> bigpow, there are (at least) two forms of standard schedule 40 pvc, one is a foam core, and the other is solid, you probably have the former, but instead need the latter.


Thanks, how long should I wait? I bought PREMIUM DECOR SATIN PROTECTIVE FINISH says recoat after 1 or 24 hours. If I recoat after 1 hour should I be good after 24 hours to submerge?


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

Wrong brand. Must be Krylon Fusion, I wouldn't trust anything else.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

^ Yes, use _only_ Krylon Fusion paint, nothing else. 

I'd give it a solid week before submerging.


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

Awww man I just painted it. It said for outdoor plastic chairs and such. It wasent cheap eather. You dont think it will work the "fusion" has a different bond than expensive outdoor plastic paint?


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

pinkfloydeffect said:


> Awww man I just painted it. It said for outdoor plastic chairs and such. It wasent cheap eather. You dont think it will work the "fusion" has a different bond than expensive outdoor plastic paint?


If I HAVE TO do I just paint over it or do I have to sand it now? :icon_roll


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Krylon Fusion has had relatively extensive anecdotal testing and has been shown as safe for submersion in an aquarium. Whatever you used isn't well-known in the same regard. While I have used Valspar brand plastic paint for non-submerged plastic, I'd only use the genuine Krylon Fusion if I planned to submerge it for that reason.

I would start completely over, some PVC pipe and a can of paint is a small price to pay to avoid possibly poisoning the tank.


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

imeridian said:


> Krylon Fusion has had relatively extensive anecdotal testing and has been shown as safe for submersion in an aquarium. Whatever you used isn't well-known in the same regard. While I have used Valspar brand plastic paint for non-submerged plastic, I'd only use the genuine Krylon Fusion if I planned to submerge it for that reason.
> 
> I would start completely over, some PVC pipe and a can of paint is a small price to pay to avoid possibly poisoning the tank.


Crap! Well thanks for the help Im guna go buy some pvc and krylon tommorow. I have another question though, Im new to the whoel advanced planted tank/vivarium setups. What should I use to grow plants out of as a substrate? Small rocks not sand right? And whats this whole GLA CO2 injected tanks how does that work? Becuase I have a place right down the street that sells co2 and heliuem tanks and fills them. Thanks ~Peace


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

*Update!*

Welp, I went out and got the STUPID Krylon Fusion and another 5 Ft of PVC, 5 more end caps and went to work again. Heres what I came up with


----------

